# mehrsprachige Websites



## primaweb (22. November 2004)

Hallo, 
dies ist sicherlich ein Thema, das schon mal behandelt wurde, habe aber nichts auf die Schnelle gefunden. Wie realisiert man mehrsprachige Websites am effektivsten und zeitparensten ?
Ich weiss, pro Sprache gleiche Struktur, gemeinsamer Bilder-Ordner, erst alles einmal in einer Sprache gestalten und dann kopieren und anderssprachige Texte rein.
Aber was ist wenn sich ein Layout ändert oder ein neues Element, Zeile, Spalte, Bild hinzugefügt werden soll? diese Seite dann in allen Sprachen wieder ändern?
Oder alle Texte in eine Datenbank schieben und daraus die PHP Website füttern?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen und kann mir Tipps geben?

Viele Grüsse
primaweb


----------



## hpvw (23. November 2004)

> Oder alle Texte in eine Datenbank schieben und daraus die PHP Website füttern?


Das halte ich für die sinnvollste Methode, wenn man befürchtet, dass sich das Layout ändert.

Vielleicht ist aber auch was mit Server Side Includes möglich. Vielleicht ist es möglich, das in Verbindung mit der Fähigkeit von Apache 2 mehrere gleiche Dateien mit verschiedener Endung für verschiedene Sprachen je nach Nutzerspezifischer Sprache zu senden.
Gearbeitet habe ich damit jedoch noch nicht, ist nur eine Idee, wo Du vielleicht mal weitersuchen könntest.

Für eine einfache Änderung des Layouts, kommst Du glaub ich nicht um ein Templateähnliches System (SSI), eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache (PHP) oder ein CMS herum.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Budman (23. November 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich würde es, je nach Anzahl der Seiten mit CSS versuchen. Durch die Entkoppelung von Text und Design legst Du in der html nur den jeweiligen Inhalt, und das Design in die css. Ändert sich was an Deinem Design, bruachst Du nur die css ändern und los gehts.

Als Anregung: http://www.csszengarden.com

Gruss


----------



## hpvw (23. November 2004)

Budman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich würde es, je nach Anzahl der Seiten mit CSS versuchen. Durch die Entkoppelung von Text und Design legst Du in der html nur den jeweiligen Inhalt, und das Design in die css. Ändert sich was an Deinem Design, bruachst Du nur die css ändern und los gehts.
> 
> ...


Eine Seite kann sich aber auch Inhaltlich/Strukturell ändern, dann reicht CSS nicht.
Da kann zum Beispiel ein Newsticker hinzukommen oder ähnliches.
So habe ich die Frage verstanden, dass es nicht primär um das Design geht, sondern um Inhaltliche Änderungen.
Und ein Wechsel der Sprache wird mit CSS nur auf Umwegen möglich sein. Ein Umweg könnte z.B. sein, dass man .english definiert und allen englischen Texten diese Klasse zuweist, entsprechen .deutsch. Im english.css schreibt man dann für .deutsch display:none;. Aber das ist IMHO kein schöner Ansatz.


----------



## Budman (23. November 2004)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Seite kann sich aber auch Inhaltlich/Strukturell ändern, dann reicht CSS nicht.
> Da kann zum Beispiel ein Newsticker hinzukommen oder ähnliches.
> So habe ich die Frage verstanden, dass es nicht primär um das Design geht, sondern um Inhaltliche Änderungen.
> Und ein Wechsel der Sprache wird mit CSS nur auf Umwegen möglich sein. Ein Umweg könnte z.B. sein, dass man .english definiert und allen englischen Texten diese Klasse zuweist, entsprechen .deutsch. Im english.css schreibt man dann für .deutsch display:none;. Aber das ist IMHO kein schöner Ansatz.



Hallo!

Sorry, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du kannst doch genau wg CSS jederzeit den Inhalt der Seite ändern, ohne Probleme beim Design zu bekommen. Das ja gerade der Witz daran. 

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

html Datei Deutsch
html Datei Englisch
css Datei für beide zur Formatierung
Der wirkliche Inhalt der beiden html-Seiten kann sich ja gänzlich unterscheiden. Das Design bleibt immer das gleiche, weil in der css. Soll etwas geändert werden, geht das dann ohne Probleme. Und die beiden html Dateien müssen sich ja alleine schon aufgrund der Sprache unterscheiden.

Oder blicke ich das wirklich nicht?

Gruss


----------

